# Hunchback Mantis



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Aug 22, 2007)

This was due to a bad molt. It was left in a container that did not provide enough room. It eats normally, however, physical activities are affected by outcome of molt. Seems a little visually impaired. Accuracy of capturing prey have decreased by 30-40% Notice the hind legs are deformed and curved.

"I'm a HUNCHBACK!!"







Notice the back of this hunchback mantis is curved downwards, it cannot look upwards. It reminds me of the hunchback in the movie '300'.






Here is an image of a normal mantis. Noticed the back of the mantis is straight compared to the hunchback mantis.






Do you think it will be normal again after its' next molt?


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 22, 2007)

If it molts again, it'll be normal. Those curved legs may keep it from molting again though.


----------



## joossa (Aug 22, 2007)

Poor thing. It kills me to see it in that condition when it could have been easily prevented.


----------



## Asa (Aug 22, 2007)

> Poor thing. It kills me to see it in that condition when it could have been easily prevented.


Bad molts can not be prevented with 100% succes.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry but that mantis will not be able to shed again due to the back legs so its best to put it out of its misery..........................freezer


----------



## joossa (Aug 22, 2007)

> > Poor thing. It kills me to see it in that condition when it could have been easily prevented.
> 
> 
> Bad molts can not be prevented with 100% succes.


I know that; I was refering to this specific case. TranCE said it, "It was left in a container that did not provide enough room."


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2007)

The legs are more of an issue than the back.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 22, 2007)

> Sorry but that mantis will not be able to shed again due to the back legs so its best to put it out of its misery..........................freezer


I had a mantis with curled back legs like that make it to adulthood.


----------



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Aug 22, 2007)

> > > Poor thing. It kills me to see it in that condition when it could have been easily prevented.
> >
> >
> > Bad molts can not be prevented with 100% succes.
> ...


I received them and did not have enough time to unpack that one. When I got around to it it was already done with the molt. I was told that they were molted before shipping.


----------



## joossa (Aug 22, 2007)

Are you still going to give it a go, and see what happens or are you giving up on it? Tough choice...


----------



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Aug 22, 2007)

> Are you still going to give it a go, and see what happens or are you giving up on it? Tough choice...


It looks healthy &amp; strong to me to me. I'm going to continue to nurture little crippled guy until he molts. I think if he eats normally, then perhaps he will molt eventually. can't stay that size for ever if you keep eating...


----------



## sk8erkho (Aug 30, 2007)

heck, I'd give it a chance and if it does not improve up until and through completion of the next molt, then I'd make the ultimate decision...


----------



## Precious (Aug 30, 2007)

> > Are you still going to give it a go, and see what happens or are you giving up on it? Tough choice...
> 
> 
> It looks healthy &amp; strong to me to me. I'm going to continue to nurture little crippled guy until he molts. I think if he eats normally, then perhaps he will molt eventually. can't stay that size for ever if you keep eating...


If he's catching his own food and thriving I wouldn't ice him. You should see my Chinese. He fell during his final molt and had a hard time. Wings all crazy, had to snip them and he's had a bum leg since L4. This last moult left him with short forelegs so he has to be hand fed. I don't have many to care for and I'm fond of him so I don't mind. He can hold his food and eats well, hangs out in his crib...life is good, he's a bug - he doesn't know he has special needs.


----------

